# Mo hasn't made up his mind!



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Milwaukee Bucks guard Mo Williams continued to explore his options and weigh offers from both the Bucks and Miami Heat during the first day that National Basketball Association free agents could sign contracts and teams could make trades.
> 
> "We've talked many times today," Bucks general manager Larry Harris said late Wednesday afternoon. "We're still talking."
> 
> ...





> The Bucks also are hoping to re-sign two of their own restricted free agents, guard Charlie Bell and forward Ersan Ilyasova, in addition to looking at a few other teams' free agents. Among that group is former Bucks forward Desmond Mason, who played the past two seasons with the New Orleans Hornets after being traded by the Bucks for center Jamaal Magloire just before training camp in 2005.


Free agent point guard considering offers from Milwaukee, Miami

Make up your mind one way or the other Mo.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

narek said:


> Make up your mind one way or the other Mo.


Tell me about it. He's got two different fanbases very nervous right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hope he stays with the Bucks


----------



## DanielGibson4MVP (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe they can go for Francis if they lose Mo. :biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> I hope he stays with the Bucks


 You know, I used to like you.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I just don't like the Heat, so I hope he stays with the Bucks, or go to the Hawks!:biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If we lose Mo I want Bell lol. Hopefully we can drive up Mo's price enough that Milwaukee won't want two PGs making 15mil combined. I think Mo's just using us to get a better contract. I just wish he'd make up his mind already.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

DanielGibson4MVP said:


> Maybe they can go for Francis if they lose Mo. :biggrin:


lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The general feeling on the Heat forum is that everday that passes from when he met with Riles, is a point for the Bucks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

UD40 said:


> The general feeling on the Heat forum is that everday that passes from when he met with Riles, is a point for the Bucks.


He still hasn't made up his mind as of last night's newspaper deadlines. Geesh, Mo. It's an easy choice, stay in Milwaukee for more money and continuing playing with Redd, or go to Miami for less and play with Wade. Of course, you'll get less shots in Miami than you'll get in Milwaukee because there's no way you're getting away with not feeding the ball into the Center if the Center's Shaq.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I just don't like the Heat, so I hope he stays with the Bucks, or go to the Hawks!:biggrin:


Why hawksfan, are you not fully confident in your team's rookie pg?


As for this - shame Posey doesn't wanna go to Milwaukee. A sign/trade of Posey/Williams would be good. (am I correct in thinking no other players can be packaged with sign/trade players?)
If you assume Simmons is out, Posey can start. If not, he can back up both Redd and Simmons.
And Miami get a shooting pg, capitalise on all the open looks Wade (and Shaq) provide.

Salaries wouldn't (or shouldn't) match though..


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope he stays with the Bucks as well Yi needs a good point guard,
Bell too. MIA won't even make the playoffs next year.:lol:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BDB said:


> I hope he stays with the Bucks as well Yi needs a good point guard,
> Bell too. MIA won't even make the playoffs next year.:lol:


/\

Dude's crazy! Lol. Yi needs to play in order to have a good point guard.

But I can't knock Mo for getting his cash.


----------

